# Always hungry on raw food diet



## born36

Due to allergies I switched Mac to raw food diet over the weekend. He seems to be getting on great with it. Just a quick question to those that had pups that were on kibble that then switched to raw food. Did your pup seem really hungry on it? Mac seems soooo hungry since we switched him.


----------



## datacan

I never feed more than max 1.5 cups of anything. 
1/2 raw chicken

I never use the microwave to defrost meat. Individual portions are prepackaged in small zip lock bags which are defrosted in warm water.

I am not concerned with balanced food, and I am not concerned about mixing raw and kibble or cooked meat and kibble. 
I feed kibble (mix 3 or 4 different type) in the evening and raw in the morning. Or cook the meat for him and add olive oil. 

The only rules I have is 1 - 1.5 cups/feeding. 2 feedings/day. Water available all day. Plenty of exercise and plenty of rest. 
Avoid stress as much as I can. 

There are many opinions on raw, at least as many as there are dogs and dog owners who feed them. Vet thinks Sam is OK and I agree.


----------



## hotmischief

Born,

I feed Boris on raw and he gets a lot more than you would feed of kibble. He gets 660grams a day, bearing in mind he is only six months. I think Mac is a year - isn't he so he should have 3-5% of his body weight.

I buy mine ready mixed and chopped (all sorts of different flavours) they come frozen in 1Kilo boxes and life is easy peasy. They mix in vegetables as well - it always looks nice (except for the tripe and something) and Boris has grown really well on it, poos are normal and only 2 a day.

I get mine from Natural Instinct (Camberley) but they do deliver. However, a lady from Godalming who breeds Ridgebacks works there on a saturdays(might be useful). 

Anyway for what it is worth here is the web link

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

More importantly how is Mac doing?


----------



## datacan

We don't have it here  And if we did it would cost an arm and a leg... you guys are lucky, hotmischief. 
----
Closest I can get to your product is with http://urbanwolf.cc/ it comes in powder form and have to add some water and raw ground meat.

Hope born36 gets rid of the allergies on raw. At least the dog's coat will be nice and shiny  That's what I notice with our dog.


----------



## threefsh

They aren't always hungry, it's just that they get way more excited about raw than they do about kibble.  When Riley was on raw, every meal she ate as if we were starving her and she actually gained several pounds.


----------



## hotmischief

Datacan - powdered raw, it sounds awful, takes away the feeding aw natrual I think. I have to agree though my boys head and neck (where his wire coat hasn't come through yet) is like silk.

Interesting enough the guy that started Natural Instinct in the UK is an American vet!!!

When we first bought Boris home he had very loose stools and by the time we realised he was allergic to grain he was very thin. Someone told me about this raw diet and I have to say he put on weight really quickly and his stools were normal within 8hrs - it just says to me Kibble is NOT normal for dogs. I wish I could afford to feed Fergus our Dane on it, he is always licking his chops when he sees Boris being fed!!!


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> Born,
> 
> I feed Boris on raw and he gets a lot more than you would feed of kibble. He gets 660grams a day, bearing in mind he is only six months. I think Mac is a year - isn't he so he should have 3-5% of his body weight.
> 
> I buy mine ready mixed and chopped (all sorts of different flavours) they come frozen in 1Kilo boxes and life is easy peasy. They mix in vegetables as well - it always looks nice (except for the tripe and something) and Boris has grown really well on it, poos are normal and only 2 a day.
> 
> I get mine from Natural Instinct (Camberley) but they do deliver. However, a lady from Godalming who breeds Ridgebacks works there on a saturdays(might be useful).
> 
> Anyway for what it is worth here is the web link
> 
> http://www.naturalinstinct.com/
> 
> More importantly how is Mac doing?


Mac is eating Natural Instinct already, and I agree they are fantastic. I also am getting him lots of treats like frozen chicken wings and carcauses as my neighbour is a butcher. 

An update on how is doing is as follows.
After his biopsy and skin and blood sample tests were done at the lab and it found he has allergies. No shock there then. However once they did the tests for common outdoor and indoor allergies there was no reaction to anything. So it is not grass not mold not dust. 
Our vet thinks it is a food allergy so we have switched to raw food diet so that he is grain free and we are sticking to one protein at the moment which is chicken. So all treats are grain free and chicken as well. While we are keeping him on just chicken we are also getting more tests done on food allergies so hope to get those results back this week. The vet did say though often when they test blood reaction to food sources you don't always get a hit so hence why we are already starting to exclude all protein except for chicken and gong grain free. He is still on steroids til the test results come back. Once he has been eating just chicken for a week we can slowly start to introduce other protein sources like beef and lamb or fish to see if he reacts to any of them. So in short we are still on the hunt for the answer as to what is causing it but the good news is that he hasn't had any new bumps now for a good two weeks so either it is the steroids keeping them at bay or he hasn't been exposed to what ever it is that caused them.


----------



## hotmischief

Thanks for your very interesting up date. Our vet told us to try and eliminate thing from his diet and enviroment, but only a week after he had had the steriod injection as that would suppress any symptons.

We have narrowed Boris's allergy down to something in our garden - perhaps Ivy as three other people I know with dogs with reddish eyes all have Ivy in their gardens!! Interesting one.

Do let us know the result as when your get them.

Bye the way going back to your original question as to Mac always being hungry - that is likely to be the steriods - they have that effect.


----------

